# Filterregeln in Squirrelmail



## baerndorfer (27. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe seit vorigem Wochenende einen Server mit ISPCONFIG laufen - alles funktioniert PERFEKT - nicht zuletzt Dank der vielen Tipps und guten Ratschläge aus diesem Forum.
HERZLICHEN DANK an dieser Stelle!!!

Zusätzlich habe ich mir das Squirrelmail Paket von der ISPCONFIG Seite auf dem Server installiert und auch das funktioniert sehr gut.

2 Dinge die mich nun beschäftigen sind:

1) wie stelle ich den Squirrelmail auf "deutsch" um?
2) wie kann ich eine Abwesenheitsmeldung im Squirrelmail machen?
Das würde mit Filterregeln funktionieren, aber die hab ich im Squirrelmail nicht zur Verfügung.

Hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen.
lg
baerndorfer


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2008)

1) Schau am besten mal auf der squirrelmail hompage nach, die müssten da ein deutsches Sprachpaket haben. Squirrelmail liegt unter /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/squirrelmail/

2) Garnicht. Dafür ist ispconfig da, das kannst du in ispconfig über den mailuser login oder kunden logoin machen.


----------



## baerndorfer (27. Nov. 2008)

Habs gefunden..

Herzlichen Dank!
lg


----------

